# Vorsicht bei "ß" bei NPCs



## Myronn (10. Mai 2007)

Huhu ihr,

 hat der Quest-NPC ein ß im Namen wie zB. Weißfuß dann wird er im Spiel Weissfuss geschrieben, was zwar falsch ist nach den Regeln der Grammatik, aber nun gut. Das führt aber dazu, dass wir in den Quests der Datenbank den NPC dann auch so schreiben müssen, da sonst die Kartenpunkte nicht zuordnungsfähig sind. 

 Also bitte dran denken, immer ss statt ß bei den NPC Namen! Probleme gibt es auch manchmal mit Sonderzeichen wie é oder è usw. auch da aufpassen und evtl. den Namen ohne diese Sonderzeichen schreiben, bzw. mit der Schreibweise in der Karten-DB abgleichen.

 Viele Grüße


----------

